# Anyone have comments on the Taurus PT 940?



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about this gun. Anyone with experience with it? So far I hear either good things or nothing.

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not really familiar w/ Taurus handguns, so I can't offer any comments...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I own two Tauruses now, a PT100AR(SS) (40 S&W) and a PT145 Millenium Pro (45ACP). I like both handguns. Their effective range is good for self defense and overall, for the price, it's pretty tough to beat the performance. Having no experience with the PT940, I can't recommend that particular handgun and Taurus has been known to have occasional problems with particular models. The PT145 Millenium was problematic from what I've read, however with the Millenium Pro model, all of those bugs were corrected.
I found a few reviews for Tauruses and they seem mixed, overall.

http://www.handgunreview.com/make.asp?make=Taurus


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I Have never onwed a 940 but have shot one several times, a friend of mine has one. It has never failed he or I any time we have shot it. I do own two pt-111's and have owned a pt92 and various Taurus revolvers over the years and have never had to use their lifetime warranty. Taurus has always been good to me.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I bought it. Here it is:










Shoots great, breaks down easy; size and weight are just right, particularly for an all-metal gun.

The taurus web site shows a model without a tactical rail - this one has one.

Built the 28th of April, this year.

Clint


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nice looking gun.


----------

